
The Fearless Invention of One of L.A.’S Greatest Poets - lermontov
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/05/18/the-fearless-invention-of-one-of-las-greatest-poets
======
grasshopperpurp
Some more on Wanda Coleman. I'm not very familiar with her work, but this post
has caused me to look closer. Ty!

[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poets/wanda-
coleman](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poets/wanda-coleman)

